# Navionics Platinum Plus



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Anyone know where to get the best deal on a Platinum Plus of Florida & Bahamas 906P+?

Thanks.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

If it makes you feel better my buddy gave me the 906p+ for free last night  that's a good deal!


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

> If it makes you feel better my buddy gave me the 906p+ for free last night  that's a good deal!



Cruel….very cruel.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

This is what I got with the platinum plus card. 



I figured it would have been a bit clearer than what it is. But it will get me from a to b


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

check this out if the chip is for your flats boat

http://forums.floridasportsman.com/showthread.php?168890-Florida-Marine-Tracks-has-Officially-Launched


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow…those charts look amazing compared to Navionics. Also like the fact the they will provide free upgrades once the entire state is complete.

Thanks for the link!


----------



## perkojjr (Aug 16, 2012)

I got mine at the www.gpsstore.com. Fair price


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

> PM sent



PM replied…….


----------

